# MQB TTS 034 insert



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

First if you don't have the exact car I have take the time to check your mount version (1 or 2). I got my hands on version 1 and I ended up needing Version 2...good thing the wife's a3 could use the mount 

Unfortunately with the TTS (and I'm going to assume the TT) the belly pan must be dropped in order to access the insert.

It's....quite a long belly pan, spanning half the car from bumper tip to the backs of the doors.

5 small black screws per side
1 large black screw front and center (has a yellow mark)
3 large silver bolts with washers towards the back (secured with Loc-tite blue)

There are 6 additional bolts at the very back but are not necessary to remove since you should be able to move the belly pan enough to get access to where you need work.




























Install the mount, trq to 100ftlbs and button back up!

-AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Update and a little more detailed install:

My order for the proper version came Friday, installed today: 
First step, get your car on ramps or jack up both sides (ramps is way easier and less time consuming) As you can see we have an R8 in the garage as well...and to think I don't have kids....









-it's for my nephew  putting a red bow on it for Christmas 

Here is a panoramic of the underside, again 5 t25 screws on the left, 1 large bolt T25 in the center, and 5 t25 screws on the right.

















Remove those ten screws/bolts then use a creeper and slide further down the pan until you see the 3 T40 bolts with washers.










These have loctite on them, so you will have to break them loose. Once done the belly pan can drop in the center allowing you to take it out from the front tabs.










You then have access to the mount 









I have some what longish arms, so I just dropped the belly pan on the ground (it's still attached in the far back) and used my creeper to get as close as I could. Remove the bolt, slide the insert up and in, 034 facing the front of the car and trq back down per the directions.



















Once that's done you will want to slide the front of the belly pan back in place, making sure the tab goes above the front bumper lip, and the holes align. When I'm doing the reinstall I put the black T25 bolt (with yellow mark) back in now to help keep it in place.


























Once that's done I move to the three T40 bolts, using Loctite 242



















Put them back in and tighten so the yellow marks on all three line up with the yellow marks right outside the hole (note your washers yellow mark may have shifted when you removed them so it may not line up with the mark on the bolt and hole)











For putting all those T25s back in I recommend picking up one of these adapters. Makes it easy to screw it in by hand and then final tighten with the wrench










Make sure everything looks good and enjoy! Review on NVH and benefits coming up after driving it around some more!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Simple and effective.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice write up man, congrats! How much have you liked this insert so far? Which are your impressions about it?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Review on NVH:

Cold Start / Start up
N: Nothing but maybe a few decibel increase at start up, very insignificant 
V: You can feel the engine through the seat at start up more than with out the insert. Its not anything you can live with and if someone had never sat in your car before they would not notice it at all, my wife for instance didn't notice the change. On a scale of 1-10, 1 being no change, and 10 being extreme I would place it at a 3.
H: Idle is slightly more direct (not rougher, you just feel it more) during warm up, once the rpms come down its a nearly identical idle harshness to OEM

Drive - Comfort / Auto 

N: Slight increase in acceleration noise, again its not significant and if someone had never ridden in your car, or you have a wife that doesn't care, they would never notice the difference. This applies to the entire RPM range under normal driving conditions.
V: Slight increase in that "connected" feel to the engine and transmission. It isn't anything that 9 out of 10 people would even be able to feel given that most road conditions (bumps, cracks, gravel, etc) would distract from the increased vibration. Again its there just not significant while driving.
H: Harsh would not be the word I would use to describe the change, its more "direct" Coming from the true DSG in my B8.5 S4 I missed the more connected feel to the transmission that the Stronic lacked. This brought some of that back, casual upshifts are more accurate and instant feeling and there is no harshness to them. 

Sport - Dynamic

N: Because the idle is raised you will hear additional engine noise by default and with that comes a slight (4 on my above mentioned scale) increase in noise from the engine and transmission. It almost sounds more throaty and as if you had a tamed, but aftermarket exhaust....thats the best way I can describe it. Not bad, enjoyable if you are a performance oriented enthusiast and not distracting during normal driving.
V: In conjunction with the above observation; while in Dynamic the vibration at idle and while accelerating (quickly) is increased by a factor of 2 (double the OEM vibration). Its noticeable but not overpowering (i.e. annoying) and I personally feel accentuates the Dynamic feeling more properly than from the factory. During hard acceleration (100% or Launch Mode) there is only a slight increase in vibration and as previously stated in the Driving - Comfort/Auto mode delivers a better connection to the engine and transmission.
H: This I feel is where the product shines. As I stated before the default Stronic has left me wanting more from the transmission and I feel was a move backwards from the better, albeit heavier DSG in the B8 S4's. During spirited driving the insert creates quick, precise up shifts and brings back some of that love that I had with the S4. I still feel there is room left on the table from a software standpoint with this transmission the feel of click an upshift (or letting the car do the work) is more direct, precise and "to the point." Downshifts unfortunately don't get the full benefit of what the upshifts saw. They are better but not at as big of a factor as the upshifts. It does eliminate some of the lag and grunt I felt when pushing the card hard and downshifting before entering a turn (2,3,4 gears etc) but again some of this could be software based. 


Final Thoughts:

For the price, the benefits I feel this piece gives during performance driving and the very slight changes it makes during normal driving I would recommend taking a look at adding it to your list. The install, assuming you have decent hands and tools is only 1 wrench on a 5 wrench scale. I could do it from start to finish in under 15 minutes, 20 if I had to jack up the car because of lack of ramps.

PSA: I paid full price for the product, was not contacted by 034 or anyone else, just putting out my own review


----------

